# Turn top hat knob into speed knob - quick hack



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've always liked the "sure grip" speed knobs you see on some Ibanez models. You don't see 'em for sale anywhere as a replacement part so I thought I'd try to make my own. This took all of 5 minutes and it totally reversible. 
Buy a 4 pack of rubber anti-skid leg tips 5/8 inch fit my SG's top hat knobs nicely. Cut the bottom, solid part off (I used a bread knife) and you have enough to make two rubber grips for your knobs from each tip. 
Here's the result! No more slipping when adjusting volume on guitars with sticky pots!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet! Great idea. Not to mention probably less than half the cost of buying new knobs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

f'n eh!
makes me wonder if o-rings would work just a well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> f'n eh!
> makes me wonder if o-rings would work just a well.


Certainly worth a try. 

Home Hardware lists many internal diameter sizes:
http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...No-24/Ntk-All_EN/R-I3231611?Ntt=O-Rings&Num=0

Congrats hamstrung...excellent creative thinking for an alternate application! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

now theres thinking!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool idea,--except I took the sure grips off my Iceman and use speed knobs.

But I am keeping the Sure grips in case I ever change my mind.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Coupl'a layers of duct tape works well especially with the sticky side out.


----------

